# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Kujt i pëlqen kukurreci?

## Fiori

Për 4-5 persona duhen:
Zorrë 1 palë, të brendshme 300 g. kripë, piper, spec i kuq, rigon, yndyrë 2-3 lugë gjelle.

Zorrët e qengjit pastrohen mirë dhe lahen duke i kthyer nga të dyja anët. Merren mëlçitë,mushkëritë etj dhe priten në copa kubike mesatare. U hidhet kripë, piper i zi, rigon të cilat përzihen, pastaj shkohen me radhë në hell një copë mushkri, një copë mëlçi e kështu me radhë. Si të jenë shkuar të gjitha të brendshmet në hell pleksen me zorrët sipër duke i mbuluar këto. Kukureci bëhet më i shijshëm kur piqet në hell, mbi prush ose në furrë me zjarr të ngadaltë në mënyrë që të mos përvëlohet. Si të jetë skuqur nga të gjitha anët, hiqet nga helli, vendoset në pjatë dhe i hidhet piper i zi i bluar. 
Gjatë pjekjes në furrë spërkaten me lëngun e vet duke i hedhur edhe pak yndyrë.

----------


## ICE

Kujt nga ju ipelqen kukurreci ????
Une per vete vdes fare !

----------


## cristal

une nuk e shoh dot e jo me ta provoje

----------


## ari32

Vertet receten na e dhe po kush e ben,ketu eshte problemi,gjene e pare qe kerkova kur vajta ne shtepi ishte kukureci.

cristal mbase nuk e ke pruvuar ndonjeher prandaj thua keshtu,po nuk ka gje me te shijshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reiart

Une i pelqej vetem eren, sepse per ta ngrene nuk me shkon ne mendje. Ka shume yndyre dhe tek e fundit eshte zorre b..... i vjen nje cike ere.
Mos ma marin per keq ata qe e pelqejne, fola per veten time.

----------


## ICE

Hik mer se jeni budallenj ! 
Ai eshte njish une kam gjet nji vend ketu tek lagjia qe e bejne 50 lek rracionin kenoqem ! 
Une nji here do vdes pse mos ta provoj !?  :buzeqeshje: 

|ICE|

----------


## kapedani2001

ju thote shefi se sdine se car humbasin o ice kam punuar ne angli as e head cheef dhe kur kam vene kukurrec as specials skish bir nene me gjet i pal zorr ne londer se i mbarova krejt

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

Fiori rrofsh lali, Un vdesssssssssss!! e kam fiksim ndoniher!!! rrall kur e ben mami knoqem fare, se nuk e ha nga shdokush, vetem mami ma ben te mire!
cristal u don't know what you're missing!- too bad!!!

----------


## Çufo_ Çufo

Po na nxore jargër mor lal, ç'na kujto kukurecin.....
ç'paske qënë mor mistrec. Kush shko ke "Publix" tani me ble zorrë qengji...

Çufoja i uritur

----------


## dionea

Mos ma kujto po deshe,se sa here qe behej ne shtepi "ziheshim" kush ta merrte i pari,lol
Vertet qe jane shume te mire,por varet edhe kush i ben,se nuk i dihet cafre gjen ke zorret pastaj.lol
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## nursezi

Para nja dy javesh bleme nje qingj komplet dhe te perbrendshmet une i bera kukurrec. Eshte fantastik duke u pire me vere ose raki.

----------


## _Elena_

*I Like Kukurreci  *

----------


## Visage

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii amon amon Kukurreci, as eren s'ja dua jo me t'a ha.  

Mbaj mend qe ikja nga shpia kur benin kukurrec se s'duroja dot eren.  Kukurrec dhe pace, armik nr 1 ne ushqim i kam.  LoooooooooL   :ngerdheshje: 

Sis, mos m'u afro po hengre kukurrec se vallai do ja fus vrapit e do lodhem, jo per gje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Renegata

ene une e kam qef.Ta kishnja nje cop tani,lere lere cdo te vente.

Te ishnja shtatzane do kishnja deshtuar.Mos na beni me neps de :kryqezohen:

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Per plenca vdes,kurse kukurecin se kam qef

----------


## diikush

kukureci ndonjehere, dhe vetem kur gatuhet tamam, se ndryshe mban era zorre lol

----------


## mitjuk

Kujt I pelqen KUKURRECI 

Nuk e di  per  zoten  nuk e di se kujt  i pelqen ...........
Kujt ti pelqej ta  hane  ahahahahahaha

----------


## Julie

i  mire eshte po e haj vetem kur te jete pastruar nga nje dore e besueshme  :pa dhembe: 
Ne restorant shqiptar qe se njoh mire psh, s'do ta porosisja kurre se di pse  :i qetë:   :sarkastik:

----------


## claedy

kukureci eshte i persosur, dhe vertet nje art me vehte.
pastrimi i zorreve eshte kusht, dhe nuk ka asnje njeri ketu te dyshoje per kete nese e porosit ne restorant.
zorret qe perdoren jane ato te hollat, pra jo te rezikshme, dhe e vetmja e keqe qe mund te trasferohet tek ti eshte e njejte me ata qe hane mishin e kafshes.
shume nga ju i keni te pajustifikuara ato pergjigjet.

nese, une desha te pyes pak, a ka ndo nje ketu qe i vjen ndorjesh per kukurec, pasi une e di shume mire, qe receta e librit e punlikuar ne fillim ketu eshte si nata me diten, nga si e mbaj mend une gjyshin ta bente kkukurecin ne shtepi.

ai i varte zoret ne cengel, dhe i thurte ato sebashku, e ju fuste vende vende pjese te brendeshme te bagetise, si melci e bardhe e e kuqe etj.
kur e mbaront se lidhuri, e rumbullakoste ne nje tave te madhe, dhe e piqte me ngadale per ore te tera, e nxirte dhe e fuste prape ne zjar
sinqerisht se mbaj mend nese e sjente apo si, por qe ne fund, per darken apo dreken per te cilen keto tava pergatiteshin, ishin ata fare.. si mund te them.. 
the best.. ose sic thoshte nena, gatim per mbretin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## claedy

por e kam bere ate researchin .. dhe si shume gatime te tjera shqiptare, kokoreci gjendet me kete emer ne kuzhinen turke.
por mesa kam pare, ata nuk e kane te komplikuar fare kete pune, thjesht i vertisin zoret ne hysht si peri ne rotke, dhe i pjekin ne hell.. kaq  :i ngrysur: 
ska anje te ngjare me chiqte gjyshe, megjithese eshte fjale e gabuar kjo.. se ai ishte vertet nje guzhinjer i pakualifikuar.. 
por ja prisete per keto punet e tavave, se sic thoshte gjyshja kish punuar furxhi ne korce kur qe i ri, dhe gjithashtu kish punuar e si bari ma kopene e te atit kur qe i vogel.. 
keshtu qe une mendoj se i kane trasheguar metodat e gatimit, vecanerisht te mishrave, ku ben edhe pjese kukureci.

gjyshi tani ka kaluar jete, dhe fatkeqesisht skam aritur ta pyes...
ndo nje nga ju ketu me tradite ne keto ka?
faleminderit klajdi

----------

